

Countable Wants To Make Politics A 'Continual Conversation' - lylemckeany
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/16/countable-wants-to-makes-politics-a-continual-conversation/

======
bartolah
Cat did a nice job of summarizing what we're up to with our new iOS app.

The app is designed to make keeping track of your representatives in
government easy. Short summaries of bills, an easy way to up/down vote them
and tell your Reps how to vote, and then a simple way to hold your reps
accountable.

I'm eager to hear HN's feedback - let us know what you think.

~~~
MWil
This is my personal view and it may not be popular but...I think any service
that reduces legislation to a summary and asks for an upvote/downvote is doing
a disservice to all but those who would only get superficially involved
anyway. It's not a thumbs up/thumbs down situation. We should have line-item
outrage and still suggest the death of the whole bill ONLY if alternative
language can't work.

The outrage over CISPA for example was not outrage over a 100% bad piece of
legislation. Pieces of it were horrible to be sure. Services should be about
picking out the bad from the pile, holding up the good, and educating users on
the differences and suggesting alternative language. One bad line can corrupt
a significant piece of longer legislation. Would you suggest people should
only be able to choose good or bad to label it? You might say it's 99% good or
that it's wholly ruined by the 1%.

Full disclosure: I'm working on a legal edtech startup and I proposed
something similar a while back called GenAssem

